# 125G work log



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Afer only jumping into the cichid hobby in August, I have upgraded my 55G to a 125G! Many of you have helped me through my first steps (a special thanks to sub-mariner, razorbackfan, and zimmy) so I figured I'd share my build journey to my second aquarium!

Here she is in all her empty glory... The day she came home!










The first thing I did was fill her up to verify no leaks...no leaks!










This was the last time she would see water for going on two weeks now.

The first thing I noticed was that the stand, while made for a 125G tank, was made out of particle board. I was feeling a bit uneasy with that and decided to reinforce it. Note, I am not handy in the slightest so this was going to be a bit of a challenge 

Taking it over with a friend who is into wood working, he suggests I build I-beams for under the cabinet. The first problem though is that the cabinet bottom did not touch the floor. This would in turn transfer all the weight onto even more particle board! Instead, I built the bottom out with strips of 3.5x18" 2x4 and 3/8 plywood. This brings the wood perfectly flush with the bottom trim of the stand and the carpet.










Next, I constructed the I-beams out of 2x4. Six I total. Painted them with some rust oleum and out them in place.










As you may have seen from the first picture, one door had ripped off of its hinge. Using some toothpicks, I was able to resurface the stripped screw holes and secure the door back in place. Likewise, the cabinet magnets were all rusted and didn't really keep the doors closed. A quick trip to home depot solved this problem. I replaced the double magnets and all of them plates on the doors. Now they secure shut without a problem!

I knew I wanted a black background and decided to give painting it a go. Again, using rust oleum, I rolled on some semi-gloss paint! This was the first coat...










Six coats later, the back is mostly solid black. There are MANY spots that simply will not adhere paint. I've even tried it with a brush and with heavy applications. Therefore, today I went out and got some black foam board that I will cut into 2x36" pieces to slide in the back. This will cause any uncovered "specks" to be hidden.

I will measure and cut the board tomorrow. The next challenge is finding something to act as clips. What I would like to do is "install" 8 "clips" so I can slide the foam board in and out as I please. Almost like making a track. Since I do not have HOB filters, I cannot rely on them to hold the board up. Also, the board is a bit curved due to its packaging. I would be using the clips to keep the bend out of it as well. Any ideas for creating or buying these clips is welcome! I frigid I could affix theti the b,ack plastic trim running along the top and bottom of the tank.

As far as hardware goes, I will be running an FX5 with a Hydor ETH300 inline heater. I already have them in house, Long with tubing reducer to get the pair to work nicely together. Along with those are two Koralia 4 power heads.

I picked up two bags of Leslie's PFS for the substrate and am itching to get it in the tank and filling it up!

The next project after the foam board is a custom spray bar. Black PVC will be arriving Tuesday so I can make a custom spray bar for the FX5.

This has been quite the ride so far! Never knew how much DIY work it would entail, it I'm sure it will be worth it in the end! More pics and progress to come!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

Did I miss your plan for stocking it?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

jnick said:


> Therefore, today I went out and got some black foam board that I will cut into 2x36" pieces to slide in the back. This will cause any uncovered "specks" to be hidden.
> 
> I will measure and cut the board tomorrow. The next challenge is finding something to act as clips. What I would like to do is "install" 8 "clips" so I can slide the foam board in and out as I please. Almost like making a track. Since I do not have HOB filters, I cannot rely on them to hold the board up. Also, the board is a bit curved due to its packaging. I would be using the clips to keep the bend out of it as well. Any ideas for creating or buying these clips is welcome! I frigid I could affix theti the b,ack plastic trim running along the top and bottom of the tank.


Maybe it's too late now but it might be easier to just tape some black garbage bags to the back of the tank to "fill in" the unpainted spots. You could avoid the trouble of figuring out how to clip the foam board in place. Some people actually just use garbage bags instead of painting the back of their tanks.

I'm looking forward to seeing pics of the finished project.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I like the setup!! Reminds me so much of my 125G upgrade. I also went from a 55 to a 125 and man it is so much nicer!

You are going to want more sand haha, 100 LB's is no where near enough, I'm running 140 LBS in mine and it's perfect! I would have just used a black background and used cooking oil to adhere it to the back of the tank. I did that about 3 weeks ago and it hasn't moved at all and still looks amazing!

Here's my thread if you need any suggestions. Also below that is a link to the thread i made about building my FX5 Spray Bar.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=239826


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks man! I remember that trick you had mentioned...I was just afraid that after a bit of time it would come off and then be a REAL pain to get it back on. Not to mention, I would have to cut the background in a straight line which may be asking a bit too much! 

I thought painting would be easier, but I guess not!

Thanks for the sand recommendation. Once I throw in the 100lbs, I'll gauge it then possibly head out to buy another bag :thumb:

As for stocking, I'm mainly going to be having male Peacocks/Haps. I was also thinking about adding some yellow labs, but haven't fully decided on that yet. If I did, should I do all male, or a 1:3 ratio?

I'm also contemplating, while I know it's against the unwritten rules, on adding a Frontosa to the mix. I've been reading people having success with a Front/Peacock/Hap tank. Granted, I would get him at a younger age so he doesn't snack on my peacocks .

Right now I have the following living in the 55G until the 125G is complete:

Lithobates Zimbabwe
Ngara Flametail (starting to think it's female :/)
Ruby Red Male
Possible Red shoulder? (male)

I just picked up the red shoulder on Saturday. The coloring looked very nice, but the worker there wasn't sure of the species. I'll be posting a pic up in the correct forum for identification.

My girlfriend also got what I believe is an Albino peacock, which is in the 55G right now. It may be relocated to the 125G should our Mbuna pick on it.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

The back is complete! Since the paint was being temperamental, I cut black foam board to size and created a track for the board to slide in and out of, using vertical strips of foam board and industrial strength Velcro! Therefore the entire contraption is completely reversible!










I also created the 4ft DIY spraybar, however I don't have any pics of it just yet! More to come tomorrow!


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

The spray bar is finished!




























Next up is the custom intake for the filter and then connecting the vinyl tubing. Then on to adding the sand and water!

[edit] whoops! Was doing reorganization in photobucket and temporarily broke it! All fixed now, sorry!


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

All your pictures show as "edited or deleted"


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

They're back, sorry! :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good so far....


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice, glad to see you got the spraybar made. Everything is coming along nicely!! :thumb:


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

It looks awesome! Nice job on the spraybar! They do an amazing job at moving the water for sure!


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm hoping to have the intake and vinyl tubing completed this weekend. If I'm lucky, I'll even get sand and water in!


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

So I called over some troops today and dropped a rule - no one leaves until there was water in my tank! On deck we had my girlfriend, myself, my dad and my uncle who has a 140G reef tank! So the fun began at 11am.

First off, we had a huge problem with the in-line Hydor Heater. No matter what we did, the plumbing would not work. It kept kinking beyond belief. Even when I help it perfectly stright, it killed all flow in the system. Therefore, I opted to return it and go with an Aqueon Pro, in-tank heater.

Once we re-plumbed the tank using just the 1" tubing, the water started flowing! Right now, I only have two baskets filled with bio media. I plan to use the other center basket to use some sponges from our 55G to see the new filter. The glass tops are holding the custom PVC spraybar and intake in the perfect spot!

Here is a shot when we filled her up!










Here is a full shot with some lace rock just randomly thrown in! Oddly enough, I like the placement!










Right now I'm running the six sponges and the 2 baskets of biomax. I figured I will not add poly fil until at least tomorrow to make sure all of the sand is settled. As of 7pm, everything was up and running. as of now it is still crazy cloudy. However I suspect this is normal as I do not have an micro-filtration.

Here is a side shot. You can see how cloudy the water is right now as well as the flow the spraybar is putting out!






My to-do list now is to get a heater tomorrow for the tank, begin cycling by transferring over my girlfriends media, get the polyfil cut and inserted in the filter. If all goes well, I'm shooting for re-homing my peackcoks/hap from the 55G to this tank by Friday.

Let me know what you think! Thanks!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

You say you seeded the FX5 with some other media?

Looks good. If it is still cloudy in a couple days you can always drain the water and add more using a plate and filling it up slowly. Sorry to hear about your inline heater issues. You will however like the aqueon pro. I like mine.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

I haven't seeded it yet. I am going to wait until tomorrow when I can get the heater. This will allow me to seed it with the right temperature


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jnick said:


> I haven't seeded it yet. I am going to wait until tomorrow when I can get the heater. This will allow me to seed it with the right temperature


That's exactly the reason I posted that. Good job thinking ahead!


----------



## Hatter (Aug 4, 2004)

Look forward to seeing the rest!


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Picked up an Aqueon Pro 250w heater to start with. Hopefully that will be enough. Does the placement matter? Right now i have it on the OPPOSITE end of the tank that the intake is on. I was thinking about possibly putting it beside the intake this way it heats up water going into the filter. This will, in-turn, make use of the spray bar dispersing heated water.

I also stole some biomax and a sponge from our 55G and am beginning to cycle the tank. I was SO close to pouring ammonia with 'surfactant' in it. Luckily I shook it right before pouring and saw it foam up! I'm using the 29% ammonia that I got from a colleague but MAN is that stuff strong! I'll have the ammonia up to 2ppm-4ppm by time I go to bed tonight.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Placement shouldn't be that big a deal if you have good water movement. The 250w should work fine. I love mine. I love seeing the green versus red light to know even when it is not heating that it is still on and receiving power. I also love the composite shell....I banged into it again last night..if I had my old glass one it would have shattered for the second time in a few months.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Yup! I love this thing. I have a 150w in my 55. It's been great thus far!


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice tank size


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks!

I have started the cycling process last night! I brought the ammonia up to 2-3ppm. This was around 11pm. As of now, it's still at 2ppm. This is with transferring some biomedia from the 55G over. I will test it again tomorrow and see where we stand!

I also cleaned the two power heads as they were CAKED with salts/minerals. a 24hr soak in vinegar + water (heavier on the vinegar) made it oh so easy to clean! They are now soaking in a bucket of hot water. I will change out the water tomorrow and let them soak again for another 24 hours in just water to get rid of any lingering vinegar.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

I checked ammonia today and it doesn't look like it's changed at all. Maybe the [/i]smallest_ bit. However, when I open the lid, I still smell a decently strong odor of Chlorine. Do you think this could be hindering the cycling process? Should I do a water change then re-start cycling or just leave be?

On top of that, I just noticed traces of ICH in our 55G tonight. The bummer is, I had just used the biomedia from that tank to seed my 125G :/._


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Water still showing 1ppm of ammonia. Something doesn't seem right. Thought this would be quicker since I seeded it from a established tank.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jnick said:


> Water still showing 1ppm of ammonia. Something doesn't seem right. Thought this would be quicker since I seeded it from a established tank.


How well seeded was the biomedia you moved over? How much biomedia total and from what filter to what filter? I am sure you posted it in the thread somewhere but too lazy to sort through it right now.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

It came from a Rena XP4. The 55G has been running since August and the XP4 was setup around October-ish. I used a full gox (500G) of biomax and I also moved one of her sponges over.

I'm wondering if the Chlorine I smell is killing off the bacteria. I'm tempted to do a decent water change to make sure it's not the chlorine. While the smell went down, I find it odd that as soon as you lift the lid, I can smell chlorine even though I treated it with Prime.

I'll wait it out tonight and half of tomorrow. If there's no change, I'm thinking of a water change...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

The chlorine should have evaporated already out already. Just double dose with prime.

Have you tested your nitrite and nitrates at all today?


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Negative. The only thing I've been testing for is ammonia, which was still around 1ppm. I'll do a full check on ammonia, nitrites and nitrates tonight.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jnick said:


> Negative. The only thing I've been testing for is ammonia, which was still around 1ppm. I'll do a full check on ammonia, nitrites and nitrates tonight.


Okey dokey


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Checked it tonight... Still around 1-2ppm. Still has a chlorine smell. On the top right side of the tank
There are bubbles forming, however they are a brownish color. Otherwise the tank is crystal clear. Not really sure what that is about...?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

hmmmm......

Still smells like chlorine? If you take a glass from the tap does it smell strong like chlorine? Did you use a bunch of bleach to clean anything out? I think the tank was new right? Chlorine should dissipate fairly quick and should not still smell that strong a week or so later unless there is a high quantity but even then with good aeration and circulation it should dissipate.

Usually die off and other organics is what causes the brown foam but i suppose it could be from something else. Do you think it is possible you killed off all your nitrifying bacteria?

Also....does the tank appear cloudy at all?


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

From the front it's crystal clear. From the side it's pretty darn clear too. The tap water does NOT still smell of chlorine. It did for about two days then went away.

The tank was used, but I cleaned it with vinegar and water before the final setup. I am starting to think the chlorine remnance killed off the bacteria . I'm wondering if I should do a 50% water change and start over with the cycling.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jnick said:


> From the front it's crystal clear. From the side it's pretty darn clear too. The tap water does NOT still smell of chlorine. It did for about two days then went away.
> 
> The tank was used, but I cleaned it with vinegar and water before the final setup. I am starting to think the chlorine remnance killed off the bacteria . I'm wondering if I should do a 50% water change and start over with the cycling.


You can...for peace of mind. This is not something I would rush. I know you have taken your time thus far in getting everything right.

Have you asked someone to come over or another family member to smell the tank to see if it smelled like chlorine? Maybe your nose is playing tricks? If you dosed prime it should be gone and if not from that certainly from just time in general and good oxygenation and water movement...which I know you have. It shouldn't still smell of chlorine this many days later.

If you want...do a large water change...double dose with prime and leave the tank lids/canopy off and make sure you have good water disturbance on the top of the water. 24hrs later it should have no chlorine smell.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

After doing some research, I picked up two bottles of Tetra's SafeStart to help speed up the process. I also figured I could gauge the status as there is currently 1-1.5ppm of ammonia in the tank. Therefore, I can measure it tomorrow to see if the SafeStart has any affect at all.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

As of 5 minutes ago, the ammonia level is between a 0.25 and a .50. So far, I'd say the safe start has helped!


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

As of last night, the ammonia was 0! Oddly enough, nitrite was at 0 and nitrate was at 20ppm. I dosed it with another 1-2ppm of ammonia to see how much it converts it within 24 hours.

The lights were ordered and will be here Monday. In the time being, I can use my fluorescents. Now the only thing I'm truly missing is something like the RKL. However I'm not sure if I'm going to order that now, or wait a while! As of last Wednesday, I have a wedding to start saving for! :thumb:


----------



## E82M6 (Feb 20, 2012)

jnick said:


> As of last Wednesday, I have a wedding to start saving for! :thumb:


Congratulations! :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Tested it again last night and the Ammonia was 0. Will test Nitrite's tonight. If all checks out, I will do a 15-20% water change and then bring the fish to their new home!

I've also decided to go with the Neptune Apex Lite. Their system, not only appears to be of a higher quality than the RKL, but their customer service has been stellar thus far (I've been hounding them with questions!). Looking to pick that up sometime in March to put the finishing touches on the tank.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Tested the chemicals again today. Ammonia = 0. Nitrites = 0 and Nitrates = 5ppm! We are ready for some fish! THEN I realized that my tank is still at 85*F from cycling. I adjusted the thermometer and am waiting for the temp to drop. Because of this, I will add fish tomorrow afternoon. In anticipation, I hooked up my old fluorescents. My marines and double bright LEDs will be here by Monday. Here is a picture of its current state, with the flourescent fixture:










A issue I am having, however, is the flow from the spray bar is so good, it is rippling down the front and kicking the sand in two spots off to the side. It does this until the glass bottom is showing. Again it's only in two spots. One at the front, right by the start of the spraybar and one in the front by the end of the spray bar. Any ideas on how I could combat this other than turning down the flow of the FX5?


----------



## Atrayl (Oct 23, 2011)

I never saw it mentioned again if you had to buy a 3rd bag of sand, I got my hands on a 125 long today and was wondering how much I needed to buy. your build is coming along nicely, cant wait to see more :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jnick said:


> Tested the chemicals again today. Ammonia = 0. Nitrites = 0 and Nitrates = 5ppm! We are ready for some fish! THEN I realized that my tank is still at 85*F from cycling. I adjusted the thermometer and am waiting for the temp to drop. Because of this, I will add fish tomorrow afternoon. In anticipation, I hooked up my old fluorescents. My marines and double bright LEDs will be here by Monday. Here is a picture of its current state, with the flourescent fixture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOn't worry about the sand being moved by the filter because the african's will make what the filter is moving look like childs play. They are bulldozers.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm used to the cichlids doing it as my mbuna do it all the time. However, they rarely get down to the glass hehehe


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

really nice,I,m jealous when I see 6 foot tanks, :fish: 
have you tried turning the spraybar ,so its pointed slightly upwards,


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

jnick said:


> Any ideas on how I could combat this other than turning down the flow of the FX5?


I would suggest manipulating the flow with more rocks.

kevin


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

Your new tank looks awesome! I currently have a 37 gallon with a few fish, but as soon as I close on my house, I will be looking to purchase and build a 125 or 150 gallon, and seeing your setup has got me so pumped up for it. 
Black back looks amazing, and the spray bar is very nice!


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! That's what got me started on a 125G...seeing others work logs! Man oh man this forum is dangerous .

I have all seven fish in the tank right now! I put my 3 Adults in on Friday, tested the Ammonia and Nitrites on Saturday, which were 0, and added the juvies on Sunday. The stock list thus far is:

1x Lemon Jake (Adult)
1x Regal (Adult)
1x Cop. Mloto, White Head (Adult)
1x Ngara Flametail (2")
1x Ruby red (1.5")
1x Lithobates (2")
1x Hybrid Peacock

I will hopefully have some pictures soon. The stress of moving them from the 55G to the 125G completely discolored them. Most were white when I put them in the 125G. The adults are slowly beginning to color up yesterday, however they are still pretty pale.

I have a feeling the flametail is a female and thus will have to re-home it as I'm going for an all male tank. If I have to purchase another, I will be purchasing an adult this time around.

I'm also planning on a Blue Dolphin adult (5-6"). Those are the next two purchases I foresee.

Hopefully I'll have pics/vids soon.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey guys! Sorry for the delay in posting, life's been busy! I received my Marineland Double Bright LEDs last weekend, two 36-48" fixtures. I'm loving them! The ripple effect is great :thumb: !

All of the inhabitants were doing well! This Saturday I went to my LFS and picked up two more fish; an adult Ngara Flametail and an Adult Blue Dolphin (maybe 5-6"). They are both great looking fish!

As soon as I put those two in the tank, literally within minutes my regal colored up. I was amazed. It's exactly what the guys at the LFS stated. His thought was that they had no reason to color up as there were not many fish in the tank. Therefore, I did a photoshoot with the tank on Sunday! I'm still editing some shots and have to upload but since I deprived everyone for a couple of weeks, here is a teaser shot of my Regal from the shoot.










I will post more pictures soon!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Without any further wait...


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

[/code]


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are some sweet pic!! I wish I had a camera like that. Awesome. Everything else been going ok? Heater maintaining temp still?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful fish as well as photography :thumb:


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

Good job you did here, with tha tank and pictures! :thumb:


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok, I've kinda skipped through this one, and not sure if it was mentioned before. What is your bulb setup? And man what camera are you using to get those awesome pics!?


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! For lighting, I am using dual 36"-48" Marineland Double Bright LEDs. As for the camera, all of those pictures came from a Canon 7D with a few different lenses. What can I say, both of my hobbies are EXPENSIVE! :lol:


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol....you got that right! So your Marineland LEDs...Are you using the reef unit which if I'm not mistaken has a different blue LED (actinic?) than the standard one?


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

No...just the standard double brights.


----------

